# spider\, insect hallway sounds needed help



## Wizard Of Oz (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello all,

Just did a search and found a thread from 2005 but the link is dead for the sound file. Does anyone have a sound effect that would work with our hallway full of spiders? We are looking for something that sounds like the hurry scurry little feet of insects that gives someone the chills lol.

Wiz


----------



## Wizard Of Oz (Aug 30, 2011)

Surely someone has something?


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

I'll have to look but I know I have something


----------



## Wizard Of Oz (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you

We are furiously working on the setup,, sound is needed lol


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

here's the sound I came up with sorry it took so long Creepy Crawly (Boris) L-R (spyder sfx) by DJ Twiztid J http://soundcloud.com/djtwiztidj/creepy-crawly-boris-spyder if you can put one speaker at one end the other at the other end it should sound like their crawling up and down the hall hope it's what you wanted it can also be looped


----------



## The Mask Doctor (Oct 14, 2014)

*try this:*

It's called "Skittering". It should be perfect! http://www.maskdr.com/skittering.mp3

Just download the MP3, and use as needed.


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

I can change it add more of what you like or take out what you don't let me know I can make it longer or shorter if you want


----------



## Wizard Of Oz (Aug 30, 2011)

Gee these are great I will try them out and get back to you guys. We sure appreciate it .
\


THANK YOU


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

If you have any audio mixing skills try making your own. First thing that comes to mind is to get a big bag of rice and put it in a big bucket or pitcher, then record it being very slowly poured out over a board or something. Might have to try pouring at different speeds and across different surfaces, but I think it would sound like thousands of little tiny feet scurrying. Add in some random insect buzzing sounds and loop it.


----------



## Wizard Of Oz (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the sound fx Joseph. Here is the finished product


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

That looks and sounds really great! As the weather has turned a lot colder in the UK we have been inundated with spiders coming in, and I hate the things so I would not like to walk through that hallway!


----------



## Wizard Of Oz (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks again to all those with suggestions and especially Joseph


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

no problem let me know if there's anything else you need


----------



## Wizard Of Oz (Aug 30, 2011)

Hmm you don't have a insane asylum fx do you?


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

if I don't I can construct it what you thinking screams mad laughter


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTGxaBu150Q
or
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpGfZ7Y0sZo
let my know what it should sound like


----------



## Wizard Of Oz (Aug 30, 2011)

Ohh the first one sounds good. I will see if I get time to make it an mp3. Happy Halloween btw as it is the 31st here today for us. Tomorrow is our party. Here is a vid of our toilet lol "Asylum scene" There are pictures of Colney Hatch all over the walls,, quite disturbing. My Mrs especially likes the first vid you put up.

Cheers


----------



## Venus Geisler (Jun 22, 2015)

Love the video, which music file did you end up using I can't tell. Is it a combo?
I am looking for something like this with a scream or muffled scream of someone getting caught in a web cocoon.


----------

